Ask HN: What’s your thought process for selecting a tech stack? - skyisblue
======
nicolasbistolfi
You need to ask yourself two questions: 1 - When do I need this up and
running? 2 - How long do I want this stack to survive?

Question 1 Based on your skills and how fast you can learn something new, how
fast you need something is crucial to select the appropriate tools to complete
the tasks and you'll need that running on production (you can forget about
Kubernetes now).

Based on that, you'll need to benchmark the tools you already know or the ones
you want to learn based on the attributes your project will need more. Try to
build a small prototype of one of the core features of your product and decide
then, if you think the stack you selected is not playing along, change it and
iterate on it.

Question 2 Everybody thinks they are building something to last, but that's
the most stupid thing to do. Once you write the first line of code, you
already set up an expiration date for that piece of software. Tools and
software changes all the time and the tools you've today, they might not have
support tomorrow or some technologies may come up that will solve the problem
for you and you can discard a big part of your stack.

3 years is a good time for any stack to run, evolve and die. It's a good
timespan to understand what you need more, build new prototypes with new
technology and try new tools. So when it comes the time you've to re-build
your stack, you already have something in mind.

------
mattbillenstein
Typically what worked well and not so well on the last one, what parts I want
to reuse or replace, and what new options are available for me to try for the
first time.

------
skor
Depends on the project entirely.

